# How do I exactly apply for a permanent residence permit?



## Inzz (Apr 30, 2013)

How would I go about obtaining a permanent residence permit in Italy? 
Through a "self-employed" way? 

Given this situation: 
- 18 years old
- One Online Business and owning 100% of it
- Earning 48,000$/ Yr all through the business
- Only Mexican Citizen

According to this website (poiliziadistato) I just need the following:
- Application for residence completed (obvious)
- Proof of enough money to start my intended activity in Italy (by including this step, does it mean that I HAVE to do something for their economy, start a business, or partner with one over there? If so, does my company have to benefit their economy in some way? or can I just settle down over there in italy without doing anything relating to business?)
- certificate of enrollment (This means that If I have some sort of certification or documents showing that I specialize in the field that I currently work on I should present them right?)
- certificate of appropriate authority (Meaning that I should just show that I'm cleaning record wise?)
- Evidence of appropriate accommodation (If I plan on leaving to Italy and staying there for the rest of my life, would I be allowed to rent an apartment for the time being until I figure things out for a year or less?)
- Evidence of annual Income (Show that I do in fact make 48,000$?)

I would really appreciate it if anyone would correct me If I'm wrong anywhere in my question please. Also add anything that I may have missed or need that wasn't provided in my question. In addition, please let me know other ways of becoming a resident? 
Thank you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

First you need to go to the nearest consulate and apply for a visa. Do you have a visa?


----------

